
Introducing the Unicorndog - pallian
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/best-unicorns-ones-started-out-underdogs-adarsh-pallian?trk=pulse_spock-articles
======
staticautomatic
You have to ask yourself, does a piece like this genuinely add anything to the
conversation?

